# Happy Birthday Greg!!



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

My dear friend Greg.

I wish you the best for today 

May you become a hundred and torture with the same passion your staff for many many years 

Since you grew a year older, I wish you took the advices of the Queen more seriously and obey Her when She orders you to go to bed  

Be a hundred old man!

Love

Viv.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

After that, what can I add except just:

*Happy Birthday, Greg!*


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Make that a double happy birthday!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Happy Birthday old friend.

:bounce:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Happy birthday to a very thoughtful young man.

Have a peaceful year with health and love in tandom.

Brad


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Have a happy one, Greg!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

:bounce:Sung to "Rockin' the Paradise" by STYX.... Greg's FAVORITE band!

Tonight's the night he'll make hisssssstory...... 
as sure as dog's can flyyyyyy.... 
because it's his birthdayyyyyy...... 
here on ChefTalk tonight!

Greg, Don't Let it End, even if you are a Blue Collar Man, we all wish you the Best of Times and Too Much Time on [your] Hands. I look into my Crystal Ball and wonder if Haven't We Been Here Before? As a Young Man, you should look back at the Edge of the Century and continue Rockin' the Paradise!!

Dennis, JY, Tommy, Chuck, Glenn and the rest of the Styx road crew, management and record company join me in wishing you the High Times on your Birthday!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Happy Birthday Greg!!! Here's to a wonderful year ahead. :beer:


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Dear Greg,

Jim is clearly nuts about you.

Thought you should know. 


HAVE A GREAT BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

      :smoking:


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Thanks, all! Just finished with my birthday dinner at an Afghani restaurant across the street from where I live. Extraordinary! I probably ate everything wrong, but it was excellent anyways. Their baklava may become a new addiction for me.

Anneke, you are partially right about my friend Jim; he *is* clearly nuts.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Sounds like you had a great birthday Greg! Here is to wishing you many, many more!!!!:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Greg what can I say that hasn't already been said? Nothing! But there's someone who can.....

*This is one small step for The Tick, and one giant step for…say…a little bug! or some guy who has been shrunk to the size of a penny! 
I'm watching you too world! 
Jetpack…Slick! 
Into the belly of the Moon! 
And now, SpaceTick soars into history! 
Man a guy could get really bored out here… 
Space HURTS! 
Yep! You got a planet stuck in your ear! 
You're not going to eat MY planet, mister! 
I've been the janitor to the apocalypse for two long months, Arthur, and it's a comin' this way! 
He's all the way up to the Dewey Bridge! oh, man, that was the best bridge! 
And Arthur! you were going to eat Arthur! 
Quit eating all my stuff!!! 
I'm a far out space Tick!*

Happy Birthday from Arthur and The Tick!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Hey! I heard that!!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Sorry to be late to wish you a happy birthday. I'm so glad you had a good time.


I must say I am curious about the Afghany restaurant where you celebrated your bday. Could you please share the menu?


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Aha!

Isa, after Greg shares his experience I will share mine from a restaurant in Paris WITH recipes 

Afghani cuisine is absolutely amazing!!!!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I would also like to see some of these recipes...

many times when I do internatinal theme events I look to these types of foods to present instead of the boring pasta station and carvery and stirfry station.

One of the items that my clients enjoy is shinwari kebobs which I serve with burani (veggies with yogurt)

Ok, back to the birthday thread


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Here it is:
Appetizers
Mashawa- Vegetarian soup made with organic beans, topped with yogurt and mint
Aushak- Leek dumplings topped with yogurt sauce and mint. Served regular (ground beef) or vegetarian (beans)
Borani- Eggplant cooked in tomato suce, topped with garlic-laced yogurt
Bharta- Roasted eggplant dip made with yogurt, garlic and fresh hot peppers
Hummus- Made with organic chickpeas and extra virgin olive oil
Entrees
Kebab-e-Murgh- skewered and grilled marinated chicken, with basmati rice and chutney
Korma-e-Murgh- Curry chicken with stewed potatoes and basmati rice
Kebab-e-Gosfand- skewered and grilled marinated lamb, tomato and onion on basmati rice
Korma-e-Sabzi-lamb stew with spinach and leeks on basmati rice
Korma-e-Daal-lamb stew with yellow lentils, onion and garlic on basmati rice
Shola-e-Goshti-mung beans cooked with short grain rice, served with stewed lamb and chutney
Kofta-Chalau-Spiced meatballs with potatoes and basmati
Kichiri-Koroot-mung beans cooked with short grain sticky rice, topped with yogurt sauce, served with Kofta
Desserts
Baklava
Firni-milk pudding flavored with cardamom and rosewater, topped with crushed pistachios
Daygcha-cardamom and rose scented rice pudding, studded with pistachios and walnuts


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

What a menu! Are you sure you had enough Greg?  


Athenaeus I'm anxiously waiting for yor recipes. :lips:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Happy Birthday!! Looks like the food is really similar to Indian...am I off base here?


----------

